# Humminbird HELIX 7 Ice



## sfw1960

You can get a Pelican Case (USA made) or Monoprice has cheaper asian imported alternatives....


----------



## bassman00

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s//ref=mw_dp_a_s?ie=UTF8&k=Condition+1


----------



## bassman00

Condition 1 #801 is the series you want.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Correct you are Robert. Thanks for pointing that out. When I asked my question to tech support, I left off the DI. The DI of course has the higher KHz. I gave them wrong model.


----------



## sfw1960

Ranger Ray said:


> Correct you are Robert. Thanks for pointing that out. When I asked my question to tech support, I left off the DI. The DI of course has the higher KHz. I gave them wrong model.


Having been running 'Birds for about 10 years, I would hope I picked up a thing or two Ray....

:lol:

According to the FAQ link I posted, you still should be able to use that XDCR with a H7DI GPS G2, though you are locked in to strictly using the 200 KHz and have to select 2D element in the Sonar setup menu tab.

A non DI model can utilize the 200/83KHz dual beam, the wider 83 KHz is just too much for decent target separation IMO.



Nice to see those cases are made here in USA too Bass00!
Amazon has them very well priced also,

Thanks for posting that.

http://condition1.com/product/condition-1-case-801/

https://www.amazon.com/Condition-Black-Airtight-Watertight-Protective/dp/B00ELQ659O/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&keywords=Condition 1&qid=1482542922&ref_=mp_s_a_1_4&sr=8-4


----------



## bassman00

I looked at the Pelicans also but like you said with the made in the USA and the reviews I had to give it a chance at that price. I've probably put over 100 miles with it in the back of the quad on Erie and Saginaw Bay. It's held up very nice and all components are held in very tight with the pluck and pull foam.


----------



## sfw1960

bassman00 said:


> I looked at the Pelicans also but like you said with the made in the USA and the reviews I had to give it a chance at that price. I've probably put over 100 miles with it in the back of the quad on Erie and Saginaw Bay. It's held up very nice and all components are held in very tight with the pluck and pull foam.


Great find!

Pelican is USA made, but they're considerably higher priced.

If I was in the market - I would surely grab those over the Monoprice asian version without a 2nd thought as the price is super comparable and looks to be a better build quality!

I was going to get a Pelican case back when I ran a HB 998/859/899 setup (glad I didn't) but I was_ just looking_ at the Sterilite (USA made too) trunk I bought last season wondering how the hell I am going to get a HB 999, 1199 and a pair of Helix 12's in there with protective packing.


----------



## paul shaver

I just bought a helix 7 ice machine should b here next week. I'll post some picd


----------



## agbuckhunter

sfw1960 said:


> Yes Ray, there is no "ice" version of the 688ci HD DI.
> http://www.humminbird.com/Products/688ci-HD-DI-Combo/
> 
> This one is discontinued, and may be difficult to find at a decent price - one reason I grabbed it was a a BF deal and was under $300 last year.


What's the difference between yours and this one?








http://www.cabelas.com/product/HUMM...gclid=CO-Eyr2esNECFQgNaQodyuUM7w&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sfw1960

Mine is the 688ci HD *DI.*

It has Down Imaging and it can also do 2D with (200 or) 455 KHz instead of the standard 200/83 that one has.

That's still a good unit.


----------



## paul shaver

7 inch screen gps. and idk yet it's still on order haven't received it yet


----------



## paul shaver

lol and 200 dollars.


----------



## sfw1960

paul shaver said:


> lol and 200 dollars.


?


----------



## paul shaver

was just saying my dumb ass spends 600 on a ice fishing sonar lol


----------



## sfw1960

Not uncommon for people to spend a good lump on a unit...

I just thought you were referring to the question that agbuckhunter asked about the difference between a 688ci HD and 688ci HD DI.

Where did you order your Helix 7 from, and how long is it going to take?

I usually buy my stuff out of NC (Universal Mania) and they ship pretty fast most of the time.


----------



## paul shaver

I'm 2 weeks ago star marina. they said I'll get it by 17th


----------



## limige

I bought a helix 5 for the boat. Looking at picking up the ice ducer and throwing it into an old zercom case.


----------



## sfw1960

paul shaver said:


> I'm 2 weeks ago star marina. they said I'll get it by 17th


Ah ...

LMK how that goes - wondered if they _could be _a trusted seller or not.

Usually when prices are_ that good_, there are sometimes issues...


----------



## paul shaver

yea they put my money back in my account so they don't have it till they send me one. 2 more weeks then I'll just get a 5 for 449


----------



## sfw1960

Unless your eyes are pretty good, I wouldn't spend the money on a 5...

The screen height is actually only about 2.5" - too small for me!


----------



## RichP

These new HELIX 7 devices look really cool. Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## Ranger Ray

They do! They do! I am buying!


----------



## sfw1960

The new Helix Chirp Ice machines are gunna ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfw1960

https://www.humminbird.com/Products/ICE-HELIX-7-CHIRP-GPS-G2/

https://www.humminbird.com/Products/ICE-HELIX-5-CHIRP-GPS-G2/


----------



## RichP

Hmmm, $499 is slightly easier to explain to the wife than $649, but I know I'd be kicking myself for not getting that slightly larger screen. 

When I say how much I spent, I don't round, I truncate, anyone else do that? :lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray

$649 is list. Looks like they will be selling around $100 less. Still a lot of jack. Add to it an Eskimo 6120i, and I wont be coming home until the ice melts. That is, if it ever forms. :yikes:


----------



## sfw1960

RichP said:


> Hmmm, $499 is slightly easier to explain to the wife than $649, but I know I'd be kicking myself for not getting that slightly larger screen.
> 
> When I say how much I spent, I don't round, I truncate, anyone else do that? :lol:


Don't bother with the 5, it's pretty small, _unless _you have very young GOOD eyes.
I _never_ pay MSRP, and my wife is always informed of the screamin' deals I get...
Not I!


Ranger Ray said:


> $649 is list. Looks like they will be selling around $100 less. Still a lot of jack. Add to it an Eskimo 6120i, and I wont be coming home until the ice melts. That is, if it ever forms. :yikes:


DO NOT, I repeat... DO NOT look at what the Helix 12 Mega SI G2N is going for Ray!

I have ONE - but would like another....:mischeif:


----------



## Jimbos

Ranger Ray said:


> $649 is list. Looks like they will be selling around $100 less. Still a lot of jack. Add to it an Eskimo 6120i, and I wont be coming home until the ice melts. That is, if it ever forms. :yikes:


If I didn't fall on my ass last winter and get a few bucks from the company which all went to new ice gear, I wouldn't have the ice stuff that I do. Remember the new Striker outfit?
I had to go with the Lowrance Ice Machine I could never justify 600 bucks, I think ole sfw gets kickbacks on the latest and greatest...lol


----------



## sfw1960

Jimbos said:


> If I didn't fall on my ass last winter and get a few bucks from the company which all went to new ice gear, I wouldn't have the ice stuff that I do. Remember the new Striker outfit?
> I had to go with the Lowrance Ice Machine I could never justify 600 bucks, I think ole sfw gets kickbacks on the latest and greatest...lol


I wish.

I go to work to earn my coin & put my pants on just like the next guy does....

I'll have a few puffs 0' what yer smokin' there Jimbos!

:lol: :evilsmile :lol: :mischeif:


----------



## sfw1960

"_The ICE HELIX 5 (5” screen) and ICE HELIX 7 (7” screen) CHIRP GPS G2 models take accuracy and clarity to new levels for hard-water fishing. Unlike traditional sonar that operates at a single 200 kHz frequency, CHIRP send pulses across a maximum range of 130 kHz to 250 kHz, resulting in more detail and resolution. What anglers see on the ICE HELIX screen is crisper and has remarkable target separation, meaning consumers will be able to differentiate between a fish holding tight to the bottom and their lure. This jaw-dropping clarity is obvious whether the angler views the screen in flasher or 2D sonar mode._

_The ICE HELIX also cuts through sonar “noise” unlike any other unit. It features an easy-to-use Interference Rejection system, which allows anglers to select from one of five settings to eliminate competing sonar signals in the water, resulting in a clearer screen. The benefits of this technological advancement are huge, particularly when fishing crowded spots where multiple fish finders send sonar signals throughout the water column._"

This means no more for tit-for-tat on cone angle among the flasher crowd - because as frequency decreases, coverage increases - the wavelength is physically longer and with it comes less target separation - the higher the frequency, the better the separation at the cost of depth penetration and smaller cone angle.

With frequency change - so does cone angle...... Turn the sweep range up & down and experiment!

I am running 75% of my rig with Chirp, and it's GREAT to have options!

Guys that get these are going to post some screen shots I hope.

https://www.humminbird.com/category/company/press-release/Humminbird®-Announces-Big-Ice-Fishing-Promotion--Buy-an-ICE-HELIX®-5-or-7-CHIRP-GPS-G2-Unit-and-Receive-a-Free-High-Definition-LakeMaster-Map-/


----------



## Ranger Ray

Game on! Bring on the ice!


----------



## sfw1960

Ranger Ray said:


> Game on! Bring on the ice!
> 
> View attachment 285890


YUM YUM Gimme SOME!!!!!

Be sure to register the unit and install the latest update for MORE fetaurea and the free Base Map if it's not already installed!


----------



## Jimbos

sfw1960 said:


> YUM YUM Gimme SOME!!!!!
> 
> Be sure to register the unit and install the latest update for MORE fetaurea and the free Base Map if it's not already installed!


That darn Ray is just made of money, or he's dipping his hand in the church's collection basket....


----------



## Ranger Ray

:shhh:


----------



## whitetail&walleye

I've got the helix 5. Always been a vex guy. The couple times I got to use the helix last year made me switch over to a graph for good.


----------



## Jimbos

I converted a graph over to ice usage years ago and I didn't see the big deal and always wanted a Vex, but I bought a Ice Hook instead but haven't used it yet, you guys have me anxious to get it into action.


----------



## sfw1960

You mean like...

This??


























































And a new CNC shuttle program is born ~ LOL!


----------



## Jimbos

sfw1960 said:


> You mean like...
> 
> This??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new CNC shuttle program is born ~ LOL!



Yeah but it was more on the level of Sputnik rather than a Raytheon spy satellite. I wish I had a pic of it.


----------



## sfw1960

Nothing Hi-Tech about my rigs, just a 12 amp SLA 1" RAM mount and the stock XDCR with a plastic articulating arm that fits in a 6 gallon bucket.

Some had LED lights for lure charging or hole watch after dark.


----------



## Rscook

sfw1960 said:


> Nothing Hi-Tech about my rigs, just a 12 amp SLA 1" RAM mount and the stock XDCR with a plastic articulating arm that fits in a 6 gallon bucket.
> 
> Some had LED lights for lure charging or hole watch after dark.


Is the 688ci HD DI a better choice rather than the Helix 7 ice G2 seeing as the 688ci has 450hz compared to the ice 7 G2's 250hz? Im still learning here and don't really know what all that means but i seen you mention 450hz was better for target separation. I see some people mention that the helix wasn't any good for gills and I'm looking for something that will mark everything not just the larger fish.


----------



## sfw1960

NICE!!!


----------



## sfw1960

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just received my Helix 7 ice with chirp on thursday. Set it up in garage but haven't used it on ice yet. Been on backorder since dec 1.


SOOOOOO???????


----------



## DBV

Anyone who uses humminbird ice helix 7 chirp gps g2 have any feedback good or bad? Just purchased this, but can still return and was also leaning towards a Marcum LX7 Lithium. Thanks!


----------



## Ranger Ray

All good here. Love mine.


----------



## bobberbill

Posted on the Sag thread, but I just got a Helix5 g2 portable unit yesterday. 
https://www.humminbird.com/productDetail-Lifestyle.aspx?id=9521

200+ pages in the manual. I need the 'For Dummies' version. Big step up from the x67c..


I can't seem to find the new 1521 ice ducer for chirp that comes with the ice pkg. I like the portability that this will give me between ice and several boats. 

1960 ?? got any leads on the 1521 ducer??


----------



## Jiw275

bobberbill said:


> Posted on the Sag thread, but I just got a Helix5 g2 portable unit yesterday.
> https://www.humminbird.com/productDetail-Lifestyle.aspx?id=9521
> 
> 200+ pages in the manual. I need the 'For Dummies' version. Big step up from the x67c..
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find the new 1521 ice ducer for chirp that comes with the ice pkg. I like the portability that this will give me between ice and several boats.
> 
> 1960 ?? got any leads on the 1521 ducer??




*Humminbird XI-9-1521 Ice Transducer*

Brand New
National Backorder
Early February Delivery
Returnable: 30 Day Guaranteei
Product # 710273-1 


Transducer
Operating Frequency: 130-250 kHz 
Read More




More Details













$90.99
$78.99


----------



## bobberbill

Looks like ice may be over by the time they're available! tks


----------



## GillRaker10

bobberbill said:


> Looks like ice may be over by the time they're available! tks



Call around to some of the stores that carry them locally. Franks over in Linwood had a bunch of the 1521 a few weeks ago but they weren't on the website


----------



## bobberbill

D&R Sports in Kzoo is where I got my unit. They showed one on their website, but was for 99$. I made a bracket for the open water ducer and just checked it out. Seems to work pretty good, but it's a little touchy getting in positioned.


----------



## sfw1960

bobberbill said:


> D&R Sports in Kzoo is where I got my unit. They showed one on their website, but was for 99$. I made a bracket for the open water ducer and just checked it out. Seems to work pretty good, but it's a little touchy getting in positioned.


Totally different frequency range, I run the stock transom DI XDCR on a 688 DI which is even tougher to get level that your setup...


----------



## bobberbill

It actually worked quite well. It was picking up both little jigs in 18' of water. Ended up with 9 fish. Learning curve for sure after years with the old 67c.


----------



## sfw1960

Ranger Ray said:


> Wow! These Helix graphs rock. Very user friendly. Cant remember the battery amp, but need to carry a back up if going all day. Lasted about 6 hours. Highly recommend the Helix ice machines.


I have one of these Ray:

https://www.amazon.com/RBC4-SMART-UPS-SUV650-12Ah-15-0Ah/dp/B01N2WK0SN/ref=sr_1_3_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1517938453&sr=8-3&keywords=12V+12Ah+/+Real+15Ah&th=1


Ran all day with a 7" display last W/E. 

Might _barely _squeak in your case....


----------



## Ranger Ray

Barely is right Robert.  Haven't had an issue with life since the one day I burnt through the battery so fast. Think was rookie error on outing. Not sure the battery was fully charged, because it hasn't dropped below 50% since, on all day sit. Oh, and turning down the screen brightness probably helped some.


----------



## sfw1960

Ranger Ray said:


> ....... Oh, and turning down the screen brightness probably helped some.


:shhh:
It absolutely makes a huuuuge difference!

I might try to run mine full screen brightness for all or some of the next trip & see if I chew it up good, _or _if it stands proud....ALL DAY!

:mischeif:


----------



## sureshot006

based on specs, the amp draw at full brightness will likely drain the battery in just under a day. Just cut the brightness in half and get double the life.


----------



## sfw1960

That's why I run a high rate 12AH SLA (really supposed to be 15AH)


----------

